# Creative trail use fail



## legalskier (May 8, 2013)

*Vernon man critically injured after Jeep with wife and son inside veers off ski trail*

"A married couple from Vernon and their 6-year-old son were inside a Jeep on Saturday afternoon when it veered off the steepest of Mountain Creek's 42 ski trails and flipped over about 20 times while tumbling 500 feet down the mountain, authorities said Monday. ***"

Story w/ pics: http://www.njherald.com/story/22172...-injured-after-jeep-veers-off-steep-ski-trail


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 8, 2013)

*"That is a double-black diamond, super-expert ski trail. It's the steepest trail we operate at Mountain Creek," Benneyan added.

*HAHA


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> *"That is a double-black diamond, super-expert ski trail. It's the steepest trail we operate at Mountain Creek," Benneyan added.
> 
> *HAHA


Yes that is the funniest thing I heard today.
I hope the family is okay though.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

That'll buff right out.

I hope everyone recovers okay..


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2013)

What an idiot!!


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> *"That is a double-black diamond, super-expert ski trail. It's the steepest trail we operate at Mountain Creek," Benneyan added.
> 
> *HAHA





Yeah, "super-expert". , mountain creek, right. 

VERNON — A married couple from Vernon and their 6-year-old son were inside a Jeep on Saturday afternoon when it veered off the steepest of Mountain Creek's 42 ski trails and flipped over about 20 times while tumbling 500 feet down the mountain, authorities said Monday.
The driver, Michael Fertitta, 39, was in serious condition at Morristown Medical Center on Tuesday afternoon, hospital spokesman Rob Seman said. His wife was discharged Monday, while the 6-year-old is still hospitalized and is in good condition.
All three were airlifted to Morristown following the crash, police said.
*The boy, whose name was withheld,

Bet his last name is * Fertitta,


----------



## HD333 (May 8, 2013)

WTF, this story will not help my case of convincing  the wife we "need" a 4 Door Wrangler. 

Guy sounds like an idiot. Hope everyone comes out of it ok.


----------



## ss20 (May 8, 2013)

Who cares about steep, I think it was the rocks that hurt them...


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What an idiot!!



I like to offroad myself, and this is just part of the game. Doesn't make anyone an idiot. This is no different than someone calling you an idiot because you blew out your knee skiing, or worse, you take your child skiing and they get hurt.


----------



## fbrissette (May 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I like to offroad myself, and this is just part of the game. Doesn't make anyone an idiot. This is no different than someone calling you an idiot because you blew out your knee skiing, or worse, you take your child skiing and they get hurt.




I do not ski anywhere where a fall means possible death.  I don't offroad, but if I did, I would not it anywhere where a miscue mean possible death.   

Doing this with a 6-year old definitely qualifies him as an idiot.  It may even get him a Darwin award nomination.  

The skiing equivalent would be to bring your 6-year old on a 50-degree couloir with rocks at the bottom.


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> I do not ski anywhere where a fall means possible death.  I don't offroad, but if I did, I would not it anywhere where a miscue mean possible death.
> 
> Doing this with a 6-year old definitely qualifies him as an idiot.  It may even get him a Darwin award nomination.
> 
> The skiing equivalent would be to bring your 6-year old on a 50-degree couloir with rocks at the bottom.



Ok, you do realize you can die skiing green runs right. Or that the majority of ski related deaths occur on groomed intermediate runs. Nevermind, more than a few 5 year olds can, will, and do ski runs like Corbets. A good friend of mines kid just did it this year. Also, its probably more dangerous driving your kids to school (due to distracted other drivers you have zero control over) than in a controlled environment with arguably the best off road vehicle available on the market today. I suppose all children should just be put in buffer padded balls, never swim in the ocean (want to talk real danger), or do anything other than play video games and do homework. Screw living, hurry up and get on with it in the virtual world. Accidents can and do happen, doesn't make someone an idiot.


----------



## JimG. (May 8, 2013)

Not sure what to make of this story. 

Why were they offroading at Mountain Creek? That's kind of like scuba diving in your bathtub.

Is offroading a big activity at MC?


----------



## fbrissette (May 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Ok, you do realize you can die skiing green runs right. Or that the majority of ski related deaths occur on groomed intermediate runs. Nevermind, more than a few 5 year olds can, will, and do ski runs like Corbets. A good friend of mines kid just did it this year. Also, its probably more dangerous driving your kids to school (due to distracted other drivers you have zero control over) than in a controlled environment with arguably the best off road vehicle available on the market today. I suppose all children should just be put in buffer padded balls, never swim in the ocean (want to talk real danger), or do anything other than play video games and do homework. Screw living, hurry up and get on with it in the virtual world. Accidents can and do happen, doesn't make someone an idiot.



As a double black diamond on a ski hill, the run is probably around 30 degrees (60%).   As long as you keep it straight it'll be fine, but on such a slope, going off-axis will result in a catastrophic tumble, and very possible death.  We can agree to disagree.  This guy is definitely an idiot in my book.  You can have plenty of fun offroading as a family on different terrain.    

Corbett is not a 'fall and die' terrain.  It's a 15 foot drop on a 40 degree slope.   

You are right, you can die on a green slope.  The risk of dying is however much higher driving up a rocky double diamond ski run.  Life is all about odds.  I have done enough off-road on an ATV to know that slopes that steep are for experts.  To make it clear, going up that run does not make him an idiot.  Bringing his wife and son is what makes him an idiot.


I think this guy is an idiot.  You probably think he is cool and just having fun.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNADLR2LVQg

*id•i•ot* (ˈɪd i ət) 

_n.*1. *an utterly stupid or foolish person.



_


----------



## legalskier (May 8, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Why were they offroading at Mountain Creek? That's kind of like scuba diving in your bathtub.
> 
> Is offroading a big activity at MC?



"Off-roading on natural terrain is popular in Sussex County, but not allowed without the permission of the landowner. DEP spokesman Larry Ragonese said Jeeps and other motorized vehicles are not permitted in either state-owned parks or wildlife management areas."


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

legalskier said:


> "Off-roading on natural terrain is popular in Sussex County, but not allowed without the permission of the landowner. DEP spokesman Larry Ragonese said Jeeps and other motorized vehicles are not permitted in either state-owned parks or wildlife management areas."



I think this falls out of that realm as its a right of way for utilities. Those are the most popular off roading locations, especially in the Northeast where there isn't much else available.


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> As a double black diamond on a ski hill, the run is probably around 30 degrees (60%).   As long as you keep it straight it'll be fine, but on such a slope, going off-axis will result in a catastrophic tumble, and very possible death.  We can agree to disagree.  This guy is definitely an idiot in my book.  You can have plenty of fun offroading as a family on different terrain.
> 
> Corbett is not a 'fall and die' terrain.  It's a 15 foot drop on a 40 degree slope.
> 
> ...



So are you just making up stuff to fit your argument. Skiing with the family is inherently much more dangerous than off-roading.


----------



## fbrissette (May 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> So are you just making up stuff to fit your argument. Skiing with the family is inherently much more dangerous than off-roading.



I think a lot depends on where you ski and where you offroad.  

I would say you're more likely to get minor injuries skiing, but more likely to suffer major injuries offroading.  However, both activities can be practiced safely.   Off-roading up a sustained 60% rocky slope with your family is not only not safe in my book, but it's stupid.   

You may think it's fine and I'm OK with that.   You're the one who seem to have a hard time accepting a different viewpoint.  I just came back from 10 days of alpine touring in the Alps glaciers.   I think it was a safe endeavour.  My in-laws thought it was stupid.  Perception of risk varies tremendously from one person to another.  Again, let's agree to disagree.


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

Fine by me, I just find it amusing that you just brush of the signature expert ski run in the continental US as no big deal.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Fine by me, I just find it amusing that you just brush of the signature expert ski run in the continental US as no big deal.



At Mountain Creek, their expert for no one.


----------



## fbrissette (May 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Fine by me, I just find it amusing that you just brush of the signature expert ski run in the continental US as no big deal.



I did not say Corbet was not a big deal.  I said it was not a 'fall and you die' run.   I have not been to Jackson Hole but I'll take my friend's word that it's about as intimidating as any ski run they've ever seen.   Correct me but I don't think Corbet is even rated as the toughest run in Jackson Hole. You need balls to drop in but it's relatively easy after it.


----------



## AdironRider (May 8, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> I did not say Corbet was not a big deal.  I said it was not a 'fall and you die' run.   I have not been to Jackson Hole but I'll take my friend's word that it's about as intimidating as any ski run they've ever seen.   Correct me but I don't think Corbet is even rated as the toughest run in Jackson Hole. You need balls to drop in but it's relatively easy after it.



I suppose technically S&S (hard to count this as you have to check in and get permission from ski patrol) and some other off map named stuff could conceivably be "tougher", and its pretty subjective, but for on map runs Corbets is pretty tough to beat. That 15 footer looks mighty bigger in person, but I do agree, its more mental than physically challenging.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 8, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> Correct me but I don't think Corbet is even rated as the toughest run in Jackson Hole. You need balls to drop in but it's relatively easy after it.



While S&S is much bigger air than Corbets it has a safer landing zone. if you jump into Corbets and your still upright the danger actually begins. Most newbies land sideways so they are then headed for a solid rock wall. Some sit down at that point and slide down the rest of the couloir into a widening Tensleep Bowl. Personally can't argue with being safe. Turn left tho you hit a boulder field. Some do hit the wall right after they land and get hurt, some severly. So, once you land you have ways to go before it gets "relatively easy"  especially if you comparing it to an expert trail at Mountain Creek. No disrespect intended. You must make a left turn to avoid the wall and continue turning to the bottom. Course, if you land and can stop to gain control, then it's not too bad. The first time is always the hardest. 

Just doing it and landing is cause enough for celebration for many. Like you said taking that initial leap of faith is the hard part. I did it when there was a ton of new snow so IMHO not all that dangerous.


----------



## twinplanx (May 9, 2013)

So who will be first to take there brand new jeep, wife & 6yr old for a test drive up/down Corbets?


----------



## Mapnut (May 9, 2013)

Good thought, or just to keep the argument going, will AdironRider drive up, or down that slope at Mountain Creek to prove his contention that it's not dangerous?  By the way, a fellow at Snowjournal says the tracks show he drove _down _the slope, leaving at least the possibility that he got onto it by accident.


----------



## fbrissette (May 9, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> So who will be first to take there brand new jeep, wife & 6yr old for a test drive up/down Corbets?



We really need a 'like' button.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 9, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Ok, you do realize you can die skiing green runs right. Or that the majority of ski related deaths occur on groomed intermediate runs. Nevermind, more than a few 5 year olds can, will, and do ski runs like Corbets. A good friend of mines kid just did it this year. Also, its probably more dangerous driving your kids to school (due to distracted other drivers you have zero control over) than in a controlled environment with arguably the best off road vehicle available on the market today. I suppose all children should just be put in buffer padded balls, never swim in the ocean (want to talk real danger), or do anything other than play video games and do homework. Screw living, hurry up and get on with it in the virtual world. Accidents can and do happen, doesn't make someone an idiot.



Your right accidents can happen anywhere any time but there are definitely ways to avoid or reduce the risks involved.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 9, 2013)

ski_resort_observer said:


> While S&S is much bigger air than Corbets it has a safer landing zone. if you jump into Corbets and your still upright the danger actually begins. Most newbies land sideways so they are then headed for a solid rock wall. Some sit down at that point and slide down the rest of the couloir into a widening Tensleep Bowl. Personally can't argue with being safe. Turn left tho you hit a boulder field. Some do hit the wall right after they land and get hurt, some severly. So, once you land you have ways to go before it gets "relatively easy" especially if you comparing it to an expert trail at Mountain Creek. No disrespect intended. You must make a left turn to avoid the wall and continue turning to the bottom. Course, if you land and can stop to gain control, then it's not too bad. The first time is always the hardest.
> 
> Just doing it and landing is cause enough for celebration for many. Like you said taking that initial leap of faith is the hard part. I did it when there was a ton of new snow so IMHO not all that dangerous.



If you man up and drop in from the other side then you don't really have to worry about eating rock. Yea it's a little more scarier but I rather drop from the other side and tomahawk into an open bowl then play pinball off the rocks. And S&S is significantly harder than Corbet's. I have no idea how you can make that argument....there is no half assing S&S. You can't slide into it like Corbet's. You have a massive drop into a very small and awkward landing zone. I have never personally skied S&S but was there when TGR was filming and watched from below.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I like to offroad myself, and this is just part of the game. Doesn't make anyone an idiot. This is no different than someone calling you an idiot because you blew out your knee skiing, or worse, you take your child skiing and they get hurt.




You are an angry elf again today. I off road too, what we don't know is the incline of the slope.
Also, the Jeep looks to be stock in the pic.
and Threecy aka Rocket21 is making fun of you on Snowjournal.


----------



## x10003q (May 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You are an angry elf again today. I off road too, what we don't know is the incline of the slope.
> Also, the Jeep looks to be stock in the pic.
> and Threecy aka Rocket21 is making fun of you on Snowjournal.



The steepest part of the Pipeline trail approach 30 degrees.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2013)

x10003q said:


> The steepest part of the Pipeline trail approach 30 degrees.




Pretty steep for a stock vehicle.  My inclinometer is the FJ only goes to 30 degrees.  Any turn away from downhill is going to cause a roll and add rocks.  You are asking for trouble, but the guy was not an idiot so says our resident off roader.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> We really need a 'like' button.



We do.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## AdironRider (May 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You are an angry elf again today. I off road too, what we don't know is the incline of the slope.
> Also, the Jeep looks to be stock in the pic.
> and Threecy aka Rocket21 is making fun of you on Snowjournal.



I don't get angry...I just find it laughable that offroading accidents = automatic retard, when the activity we all partake in is inherently more dangerous and much easier to sustain an injury. That's my only point. How many people do you know would consider you an idiot for blowing out a knee or sustaining a head injury while on the slopes? I know plenty and Im sure you do too, most likely the crowd that bitches when its snowing in the winter. And color me surprised Threecy thinks Im a tool.....


----------



## AdironRider (May 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Pretty steep for a stock vehicle.  My inclinometer is the FJ only goes to 30 degrees.  Any turn away from downhill is going to cause a roll and add rocks.  You are asking for trouble, but the guy was not an idiot so says our resident off roader.



You need to put that rig to use my man. I have the same vehicle, albeit slightly beefed up (winch, sliders, full recovery gear, etc but no lift) and have pushed way past 30 on the inclinometer down in Moab. That's is slickrock so I can go more extreme, but in this situation I don't think it was beyond the capabilities of the vehicle.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You need to put that rig to use my man. I have the same vehicle, albeit slightly beefed up (winch, sliders, full recovery gear, etc but no lift) and have pushed way past 30 on the inclinometer down in Moab. That's is slickrock so I can go more extreme, but in this situation I don't think it was beyond the capabilities of the vehicle.




This is my second one.  My son has my first now.  I have recovery gear except for the winch along sliders and full skids and TRD suspension(no lift).    I have pushed it vertical but not past 30 though, but not laterally.  IMHO, I think he got it sideways and rolled it.
  What color do you own?  We have Ti Silver and Iceberg.  I am thinking about the Cement Gray, my daughter wants my Iceberg.


----------



## JimG. (May 9, 2013)

legalskier said:


> "Off-roading on natural terrain is popular in Sussex County, but not allowed without the permission of the landowner. DEP spokesman Larry Ragonese said Jeeps and other motorized vehicles are not permitted in either state-owned parks or wildlife management areas."



And there you have it...never knew that.

This guy isn't very good at it.


----------



## AdironRider (May 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> This is my second one.  My son has my first now.  I have recovery gear except for the winch along sliders and full skids and TRD suspension(no lift).    I have pushed it vertical but not past 30 though, but not laterally.  IMHO, I think he got it sideways and rolled it.
> What color do you own?  We have Ti Silver and Iceberg.  I am thinking about the Cement Gray, my daughter wants my Iceberg.



Mines a 2012 Ti Silver (I think, its definitely silver) with the black steelies and the offroad/convenience packages (love that backup camera). Ive been super impressed with the stock bilstein off road suspension, ATRAC, and the rear locker. I agree though, I suspect he got sideways trying to bail out or something and lost it.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Mines a 2012 Ti Silver (I think, its definitely silver) with the black steelies and the offroad/convenience packages (love that backup camera). Ive been super impressed with the stock bilstein off road suspension, ATRAC, and the rear locker. I agree though, I suspect he got sideways trying to bail out or something and lost it.



2012 is fresco silver.  I do not have a pick of mine on hand though.  I just put some rear lights on the roof last week.


----------



## x10003q (May 17, 2013)

The driver had a BAC of .17. The limit in NJ is .08.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2013)

x10003q said:


> The driver had a BAC of .17. The limit in NJ is .08.



Theres a shocker. Not only does he dui with his kid in the vehicle but flips it down a mtn....

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (May 17, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Theres a shocker. Not only does he dui with his kid in them vehicle but flips it down a mtn....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


what a tool...


----------



## jrmagic (May 18, 2013)

OK I guess that settles the argument on whether or not he's an idiot. What a douchebag. I guess he will be looking at some serious jail time.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 20, 2013)

Ya,I want to see AR defend this guy now being on unautharized property and dui.


----------



## AdironRider (May 20, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ya,I want to see AR defend this guy now being on unautharized property and dui.



Relax numbnuts, you're never going to hear defense from me on a guy rolling around that blasted. But I wonder if he'll be charged as he wasn't on actual roads. Which is unfortunate, because he deserves to be.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Relax numbnuts, you're never going to hear defense from me on a guy rolling around that blasted. But I wonder if he'll be charged as he wasn't on actual roads. Which is unfortunate, because he deserves to be.



I sure hope he is charged to fullest extent.

I think he would be charged.  He was trespassing, and the incident has gotten a decent amount of press.  I know of people that have received DUI's for just being in their cars(sleeping, not driving) in a parking lot.


----------



## AdironRider (May 20, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I sure hope he is charged to fullest extent.
> 
> I think he would be charged.  He was trespassing, and the incident has gotten a decent amount of press.  I know of people that have received DUI's for just being in their cars(sleeping, not driving) in a parking lot.



Just because he was trespassing doesn't mean you can charge him with whatever the hell you want. If he wants to be a douche, he could probably sue MTN Creek for "allowing" access to the area. Note the quotes. The DUI thing is scary for precedent, because even though he deserves it that means pretty much everyone mowing their lawn on a Saturday could end up with DUI's. He wasn't on public roads (unlike a parking lot with assumedly easy access) Again, this guy deserves it, but no one should be trumping up charges just because it makes you feel better.


----------



## bobbutts (May 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Just because he was trespassing doesn't mean you can charge him with whatever the hell you want. If he wants to be a douche, he could probably sue MTN Creek for "allowing" access to the area. Note the quotes. The DUI thing is scary for precedent, because even though he deserves it that means pretty much everyone mowing their lawn on a Saturday could end up with DUI's. He wasn't on public roads (unlike a parking lot with assumedly easy access) Again, this guy deserves it, but no one should be trumping up charges just because it makes you feel better.



DUI checkpoint on your front lawn isn't going to happen.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> DUI checkpoint on your front lawn isn't going to happen.



Funny story, whe n I was exhausted after hard 12 hours day, I was driving home sober and was pulled over on my MJ dealer house and told I must be drunk. I laughed as I failed the walk because of my tiredness and kept asking for a breathizler which they didn't give me. I told them they could call by boss and he can confirm that I just got out of work. They didn't and told me they knew I was on something which I wasn't and they said it was my lucky day. When I got home I smoke some MJ.


----------



## AdironRider (May 20, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> DUI checkpoint on your front lawn isn't going to happen.



But they can and will if precedent is set. You think DUI's checkpoints are solely to prevent drunk driving and for no other purpose.....?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> But they can and will if precedent is set. You think DUI's checkpoints are solely to prevent drunk driving and for no other purpose.....?



Anytime they pull over their looking for lots more then that, I know one of my roommates used to be a police officer. Now he going back to school for his PHD.:beer:


----------



## AdironRider (May 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Anytime they pull over their looking for lots more then that, I know one of my roommates used to be a police officer. Now he going back to school for his PHD.:beer:



Exactly.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 21, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I like to offroad myself, and this is just part of the game. Doesn't make anyone an idiot. This is no different than someone calling you an idiot because you blew out your knee skiing, or worse, you take your child skiing and they get hurt.


This is just part of the game according to you numbnuts.This is no different than taking your child skiing and they get hurt.Ya right.We all know who the numbnut is on this thread.


----------



## AdironRider (May 21, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is just part of the game according to you numbnuts.This is no different than taking your child skiing and they get hurt.Ya right.We all know who the numbnut is on this thread.



Clearly you cant follow a conversation because once it came out the guy was shitfaced, I agree hes a moron.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Ok, you do realize you can die skiing green runs right. Or that the majority of ski related deaths occur on groomed intermediate runs. Nevermind, more than a few 5 year olds can, will, and do ski runs like Corbets. A good friend of mines kid just did it this year. Also, its probably more dangerous driving your kids to school (due to distracted other drivers you have zero control over) than in a controlled environment with arguably the best off road vehicle available on the market today. I suppose all children should just be put in buffer padded balls, never swim in the ocean (want to talk real danger), or do anything other than play video games and do homework. Screw living, hurry up and get on with it in the virtual world. Accidents can and do happen, doesn't make someone an idiot.



Generally you take your skill level and correspond it to the risk at hand and make a decision that applies to yourself. 

I have to agree this doesn't sound like a real smart idea with a 6 year old in the car, but I don't know the entire story.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Clearly you cant follow a conversation because once it came out the guy was shitfaced, I agree hes a moron.



Oops. Never made it to page 2.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 5, 2013)

*Detective charged with drunk driving down Sussex County ski slope
*"...Police issued a driving while intoxicated summons to 39-year-old Michael Fertitta weeks after he was charged with child endangerment and assault with a vehicle....Fertitta has pleaded not guilty and is suspended with pay from the Passaic County Prosecutor's Office...."
http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...ex_county_ski_wreck.html#incart_river_default

More:
"...Fertitta faces up to 10 years in prison on the child endangerment charge, and up to 18 months on each count of assault by auto, the prosecutor's office said previously, though neither would require a prison sentence. Fertitta's wife, 43-year-old Kelly Fertitta, also was charged May 14 with endangering the welfare of a child in the second degree...."
http://www.njherald.com/story/22472337/2013/05/31/dwi-charges-filed-in-ski-trail-crash


----------



## fbrissette (Jun 5, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Detective charged with drunk driving down Sussex County ski slope
> *...Police issued a driving while intoxicated summons to 39-year-old Michael Fertitta weeks after he was charged with child endangerment and assault with a vehicle....Fertitta has pleaded not guilty and is suspended with pay from the Passaic County Prosecutor's Office....
> http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...ex_county_ski_wreck.html#incart_river_default




So the guy is a law enforcement officer.   This story gets better and better with time...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 5, 2013)

This guy sucks.  I hope he stumbles accross my post so he knows I think he sucks...


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> This guy sucks.  I hope he stumbles accross my post so he knows I think he sucks...



+1

The only one who doesn't suck is the poor kid. Really sad.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 3, 2014)

legalskier said:


> "...Fertitta faces up to *10 years in prison* on the child endangerment charge, and up to *18 months on each* count of assault by auto, the prosecutor's office said..."



_Follow up:_

*Former Passaic County detective gets probation in ski slope accident
*http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...ive_gets_probation_in_ski_slope_accident.html

Two years probation, loss of job, and barred from future public employment in NJ (he moved to Louisiana).


----------



## Euler (Jan 3, 2014)

legalskier said:


> _Follow up:_
> 
> *Former Passaic County detective gets probation in ski slope accident
> *http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...ive_gets_probation_in_ski_slope_accident.html
> ...


He should be in jail


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 4, 2014)

or at least the death penalty.


----------

